# Dun or Counter Shading?



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

foal fuzzy is your answer, no one can tell you till he sheds out.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He looks brown where he's shed out, but we will haVe to wait until he's completely shed out. Most foals have faux dun markings on them that serve as camouflage (similarily to fawns having spots) that shed out with their foal shed.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I am betting on countershading, but time will tell


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The foal is also expressing pangare quite strongly. It could be foal pangare and go away, but if it doesn't, and the dam doesn't have pangare, then it came from the father. Assuming all the possible sires don't have pangare it could narrow down your guesses 

Of course, if the dam doesn't have it and none of the possible sires do either, then you can be pretty sure it's just foal pangare.


----------



## beyonselee (Aug 30, 2012)

I can’t but agree.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree that it's hard to say at this stage. My guess would be that it is just countershading. The only way he could be a dun is if one of the parents was a dun, and i doubt a palomino crossed with a dunalino would result in a bay base.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, can't believe I missed that. The baby is definitely black, not red based, which the palimino dam did not have to pass on, so the sire must be either the bay or black stallion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Good catch. 

Yes - if those stallion colors are accurate and the only options then this foal is not dun. Plus I would expect a true dun foal to have a darker and more pronounced dorsal. This one looks like the typical ones a lot of foals get as part of their baby coats.


----------

